# Fremdschlüssel Constraint erstellen



## b1zarRe (21. Dez 2012)

Hi,

ich bin ziemlich neu in der JDBC Welt... SQL-Abfragen gehen mir relativ leicht von
der Hand, aber nun soll ich eine neue Tabelle erstellen, welcher ich in einer Spalte
sicherstelle, dass ein Wert eine Fremdschlüsselbeziehung zu einem anderen Wert aus
einer anderen Tabelle hat.

Ich habe also folglich per Netbeans Editor eine neue Tabelle erstellt (ja darf ich ^^, hätte
es aber auch im Quellcode machen können mit Create Table...), und die jeweiligen Spalten
definiert. 

Nun möchte ich gerne so etwas haben wie:
"Dieser Wert referenziert diesen aus der anderen Tabelle"

Ich habe gegoogelt und so etwas gefunden:
CONSTRAINT FK_TEIL 
REFERENCES TEIL 
ON DELETE CASCADE,

Komme ich damit weiter oder bin ich da vollkommen auf dem falschen Weg?!


----------



## tfa (21. Dez 2012)

Du bist auf der richtigen Spur. Von der Syntax her könnte das so aussehen:


```
ALTER TABLE einetabelle FOREIGN KEY (fremdschluessel_ID)
    REFERENCES andereTabelle (ID) ON DELETE NO ACTION;
```

(Beispiel DB2, du musst mal in der Dokumentation der von dir verwendeten DB nachlesen, wie das da geht.)


----------



## b1zarRe (21. Dez 2012)

Okay, also das Datenbankspalten Fenster von Netbeans sieht da so aus:
http://www10.pic-upload.de/21.12.12/a8v8okqs1ou.jpg

Unter Check kommen zu 100% die Constraints hin (steht dann da als Tooltip)... Aber leider finde ich nirgends
mit welcher Syntax -.-

Hat das irgendwer von euch mit Netbeans schonmal gemacht?!


----------



## b1zarRe (21. Dez 2012)

Habs nun geschafft mithilfe dieses Tuts: sageniuz.personal.blog: Foreign Keys in Derby with NetBeans 6 Beta 2

Und natürlich ExecuteUpdate und nicht executeQuery ^^


----------

